# Dwarf baby tears browning off



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

im growing mine in low light with less much excel. I seen growth and the old leves/stem fall offf and new one replace it.

Im trying to see if it will grow in low light. Mine turn brown in some spot and leaves fall off then it seem to recovery a bit and did this for a week or two.

It didn't complete melt and die off ...which i thought it would be ..no, it's recoverying.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

JMex said:


> I planted some Dwarf baby tears in my tank about 4 weeks ago. They were growing fine and had started carpeting. But just last week the old growth started turning yellow then brown about as fast as the new growth was coming in. Could this be new plant syndrome this late after the planting or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Specs are:
> 
> ...


What type of light is it? And from my experience with this plant, it needs co2. I used DIY co2 as soon as I got it and it did pretty well.


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

The bulb says "30,000k-10,000k, 3U type". And alright, hopefully it clears up once I get that set up. It's still growing, just dying off pretty fast afterwards.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yeah that light is pretty terrible then, I wouldn't be surprised if your baby tears died completely... If you really want baby tears you'll need to upgrade that light to a light that's meant to grow plants and not one that's meant just to view fish.


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

Miles said:


> Oh yeah that light is pretty terrible then, I wouldn't be surprised if your baby tears died completely... If you really want baby tears you'll need to upgrade that light to a light that's meant to grow plants and not one that's meant just to view fish.


Oh. Well then, haha. I based my purchase off of a review that said they were growing it fine with this light. Is there any bulb that you could recommend that would fit in this light? Its a "Finnex Aquarium Nano Refugium Cliplight"


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

Actually, would a bulb like this be good? http://www.amazon.com/ES26W-D65-Daylight-Energy-Saving-Refugium/dp/B004MSLJME


----------

